# Ưu nhược điểm của nệm lò xo



## Tu Anh (18/4/19)

Ngoài các dòng nệm cao su, nệm bông ép thì nệm lò xo dần được nhiều khách hàng tín nhiệm hơn trước. Trong đó các thương hiệu dẫn đầu về việc sản xuất nệm lò xo như: Dunlopillo, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, TATANA, Edena, Ưu Việt, Lotus...Để hiểu rõ hơn về ưu nhược điểm của nệm lò xo, Thegioinem.com mời các bạn cùng tham khảo chi tiết thông tin bên dưới nhé!!






_Ưu Nhược Điểm Của Nệm Lò Xo_​
Hiện nệm lò xo trên thị trường được phân thành 2 loại chính: nệm lò xo liên kết và nệm lò xo túi

- Nệm lò xo liên kết: lò xo kết thành một tấm có thể thay đổi mật độ trên một diện tích, bằng cách xếp các khối lò xo liên tiếp, song song nhau. Các khối lò xo được kết hợp với lớp lót, lớp mousse để tạo nên một tấm nệm êm ái. Nệm lò xo liên kết thường có giá thành rẻ hơn so với lò xo túi

- Nệm lò xo túi: có số lượng mật độ con lò xo nhiều hơn và mỗi lò xo được bao bảo vệ trong bởi các túi mềm. Các loại nệm lò xo túi cao cấp còn có thiết kế riêng biệt nâng đỡ 5 vùng cơ thể hỗ trợ tối đa cho giấc ngủ và sức khỏe. Về giá thành thì nệm lò xo túi cao nệm lò xo liên kết.

Mỗi dòng nệm lò xo đều sở hữu những đặc tính ưu việt riêng, do vậy khi mua nệm khách hàng sẽ có đa dạng sự lựa chọn hơn khi mua nệm. Tùy thuộc vào sở thích và khả năng tài chính mà bạn sẽ được nhân viên tư vấn cho mình dòn nệm lò xo tương thích nhất. 

*ƯU ĐIỂM:*

So với nệm cao su hay nệm bông ép thì nệm lò xo có đặc tính tương đối đàn hồi và có độ nhún nhiều hơn
Nệm lò xo có khả năng hỗ trợ nâng đỡ cột sống lưng tốt, ôm sát mọi đường cong tự nhiên của cơ thể đem đến cho người nằm giấc ngủ ngon trọn vẹn
Nệm có nhiều dòng khác nhau, tùy theo sở thích mà bạn có thể chọn nệm tương đối cứng hoặc mềm. Về độ êm thì phụ thuộc vào lớp đệm lót bên dưới.
Bên trong các con lò xo có voan giúp không khí lưu thông tối đa, hạn chế tình trạng hầm nóng lưng khi sử dụng.
Nệm lò xo tương đối rẻ nên phù hợp với nhiều đối tượng hộ gia đình.
*NHƯỢC ĐIỂM:*

Do nệm lò xo có giá thành rẻ nên khi mua nệm bạn nên cân nhắc lựa chọn thương hiệu, nhà phân phối uy tín để tránh mua phải hàng cũ, hàng kém chất lượng ảnh hưởng đến cột sống lưng trong quá trình sử dụng.
Nệm lò xo khá cồng kềnh, gây khó khăn trong quá trình di chuyển, vệ sinh.
Tuổi thọ trung bình của nệm lò xo không sánh bằng nệm cao su thiên nhiên
Cuối cùng, nhược điểm lớn nhất của những chiếc nệm lò xo là gây ra chuyển động hoặc tiếng ồn ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng giấc ngủ của bạn và người nằm bên cạnh.
*Kinh Nghiệm Khi Mua Nệm Lò Xo*

*- Số lượng con lò xo*: Nếu một tấm nệm có càng nhiều lò xo chứng tỏ nó là một sản phẩm tốt, có sự chắc chắn về mặt kết cấu, sẽ giúp nâng đỡ cột sống và sẽ đảm bảo được tuổi thọ cao hơn. Tuy nhiên, thông thường các sản phẩm có nhiều lò xo sẽ có giá bán cao hơn so với các model có ít lò xo.






_Số lượng con lò xo ảnh hưởng trực tiếp đến chất lượng của tấm nệm_​
*- Bề mặt nệm êm ái:* Để tạo cảm giác êm ái và mềm mại thì nhà sản xuất thường trang bị thêm cho các tấm nệm lò xo 1 lớp bông, mút hay len ở bề mặt phía trên. Do đó, nệm lò xo thường có độ dày tối thiểu là 20cm bạn hãy quan tâm đến chi tiết này.






_Nệm lò xo chất lượng thường sẽ có nhiều lớp lót khá dày nhằm đảm bảo độ êm ái và tránh tình trạng lò xo đâm vào lưng người sử dụng._​
*- Kích thước nệm lò xo:* khi chọn mua nệm lò xo bạn cần chú ý đến kích thước nệm để lựa chọn nệm sao cho phù hợp. Hãy dựa vào kích thước phòng ngủ, đo thật kỹ kích thước lọt lòng của chiếc giường đang dùng vì nếu mua nệm lò xo có kích thước lớn hơn bạn sẽ không thể thực hiện cắt nệm như nệm cao su hay nệm bông ép được.






_Hãy đo thật chính xác kích thước giường đang sử dụng để chọn nệm phù hợp bạn nhé_​
*- Độ lún bật vừa phải:* Tùy vào độ tuổi mà chọn nệm với độ cứng phù hợp, với những người lớn tuổi, người trung niên hay mắc các triệu chứng như đau lưng, đau khớp thì nên cân nhắc chọn các tấm nệm có độ cứng cao hơn chẳng hạn như nệm bông ép. Ngược lại, với những người trẻ tuổi thì sẽ yêu thích sự êm ái và mềm mại nên có thể cân nhắc đến các sản phẩm có độ cứng thấp hơn như nệm cao su.

*Lựa chọn nhà cung cấp nệm uy tín*
Việc lựa chọn một thương hiệu có tiếng và nhà phân phối uy tín sẽ giúp bạn giảm thiểu rủi ro mua phải hàng kém chất lượng vfa giá thành cũng sẽ được ưu đãi hơn chút ít đấy nhé. Ngày nay các thương hiệu nệm lò xo uy tín được nhiều khách hàng đánh giá cao như: Dunlopillo, Liên Á, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, TATANA, Ưu Việt, Lotus, Edena...có nhiều dòng sản phẩm từ tầm trung cho đến cao cấp giúp quý khách hàng có sự lựa chọn đa dạng hơn.

Bên trên là những tổng hợp về ưu-nhược điểm của  nệm lò xo với mong muốn giúp khách hàng của Thegioinem.com hiểu rõ hơn về đặc tính của sản phẩm và lựa chọn cho mình chiếc nệm ưng ý nhất. Nếu bạn còn bất kỳ thắc mắc gì, hãy liên hệ để được tư vấn cụ thể hơn nhé !!


----------

